# Home Made Electronic Caller



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

There were a couple things about the last one I built that I didn't like, a buddy kept budding me to sell it to him, so I did and started over.

The basic design is the same, Speco SPC-5 Speaker and Radio Shack Mini Amp are mounted in an Insulated Coffee Mug. The list of sounds are the same, but this time I used a different MP3 Player.

Track 1 (CD-161) Coyote Locator (92 secs.)
Track 2 (CD-163) Coyote Pup Distress (29 secs.)
Track 3 (CD-102G) Despirate Cries of a Cottontail (30 secs.)
Track 4 (CD-102C) High Pitched Cottontail (31 secs.)
Track 5 (CD-107B) Canine Puppies (31 secs.)
Track 6 (CD-125A) Distressed Housecat (32 secs.)
Track 7 (CD-117) Meadowlark Distress (31 secs.)
Track 8 (CD-116E) Squealing Woodpecker (31 secs.)
Track 9 (CD-155A) Fawn Bleating (31 secs.)
Track 10 (CD-105B) Rodent Distress (30 secs.)
Track 11 (CD-166) Coyote / Gray Fox Fight (34 secs.)
Track 12 (CD-168) Coywolf Barks / Howls (40 secs.)
Track 13 (161A) Lone Howl Locator (15 secs.)
Track 14 (CT-162) Lone Coyote Challange (42 secs.)

All the tracks with a CD in the number were from Johnny Stewart Calling CD's, and the track with the CT in the number is from Johnny Stewart Calling Cassette. One sound loop (the sounds on the CD's and Cassettes are one sound loop looped over and over again to make up the entire length of the sound) was recorded on to a computer to sound editing software called "Gold Wave". After the one sound loop was recorded any unwanted background noise was filtered out, and the each track burnt to a master CD (with the sounds in the ordered I wanted them and the length I wanted). Then it was a simple matter to simply load the 14 tracks onto a Rio 600 MP3 Player (picked this one up off of E-Bay for $20.00 shipped).

The MP3 Player I used this time is a Rio 600. This one has a few improved features that make it more desireable over the JaMP3 Player I used last time. On the Rio once the repeat track option is selected it stays enacted until the set up is changed. In addition on the Rio the user can set the elapsed time the player will stay on when not in use before it goes to sleep. Another feature I like about the Rio is the volume level setting stays the same when the unit is shut off and turned back on again (rather than going back to the lowest setting).

This time I mounted the speaker a little differently so it is flush with the end of the Coffee Mug and does not protrude out like the previous one did.










this is the business end of the caller, the view the Coyote is gonna see before it is lights out (well at least I hope so).










This next photo shows a side view to see the angle that the Rio 600 is mounted at. I think this will allow me to see the Rio 600 better when the caller is sitting beside me.










This view shows the rear of the caller with the lid removed. The amp circut board is on the left. Mounting the speaker farther into the mug (flush with the front) eliminated about a couple inches of space inside of the mug. As such I had to use 90 degree adaptors to get the speaker and Rio 600 plugged into the amp circut board.










There you have it. I think this is about the 7th ot 8 th different E-Caller I have built over the years. I started with Cassettes, went to CD's, and now the last couple have been with MP3 Players for the sound source.

Now I may remodel this one buy making it wireless so I can set the coffee mug out where I want the sound and keep the MP3 Player with me so I have total control of the caller.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

For anyone wanting a parts list (I have had a few people e-mail me for the list), I will include it here.

Electronic Caller Parts List

Rio 600 MP3 Player (bought off of E-Bay) $20.00 including shipping. 
(Or the sound source can be a Walkman Type Cassette Player, Walkman Type CD Player or even a Digital Voice Recorder)

Insulated Coffee Mug (5" outside diameter x 9 1/2" long) = $5.99ea

Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker (bought off the net) = $10.00ea

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $11.99ea

Radio Shack #275-1565, SPST Soft Feel Push on Push Off Switch = $2.19ea

Radio Shack #274-372, 90 Degree Adaptor 1/8" = $2.99ea ($5.98 2 used on amp)

Radio Shack #274-286, 1/8" Mono Jack = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $3.99ea

Radio Shack #276-084, LED Indicator Light for Amp (fits 3/16" hole) = $1.99ea

Can of Flat Grey Spray Paint = $2.99ea

There you have it. It is suprising at how good the sound quality is with this Rio 600 MP3 Player, and how much volume the little Radio Shack Mini Amp produces. I have also experimented with different brands of PA Speakers over the years and the Speco SPC-5 is the best sounding, loudest PA Speaker I have found for use with the Radio Shack Mini Amp.

Now the next project (maybe next year) will be to make it into a wireless remote.

Larry


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice, looks like you went through alot of work to get this done. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, after building 7 or 8 of them it is really not all that complicated. Actually it is kind of fun and relaxing figuring out how I am going to improve on the next design.

In fact I am assembling some parts to put together another one. However I think this next one is going to use a different amp, and not be housing in a Coffee Mug. Still in the design stages, but have the basic idea figured out.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Do you have any you would like to sell ?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Not at the present time. If you get the parts on the parts list I can help walk you through the process though if you want to build one.

Larry


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll let you know when i do. Do they hold up pretty well ?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The previous MP3 Player I had was a JaMP3 Player, and they are not in the same league as the Rio 600 MP3 Player. I originally chose the JaMP3 Player due to the larger buttons thinking that it would be easier to operate with gloves on, but everything about it was sub quality. Also the JaMP3 Player uses 2 "AA" Batteries, and I was thinking that battery life would be better than the Rio 600 (which uses 1 "AA" Battery) which also was not the case.

There are some other features about the Rio 600 that I really like. For instance when you select the "Repeat Track" function, every time the Rio 600 is turned of and back on again the "Repeat Track" function is still enabled, so you do not have to reset it. Also when the Rio 600 is turned off and back on again the volume setting is the same as when you turned it off, so you do not have to reset it every time.

Another feature of the MP3 Players is that if the player is stopped (or paused) after a period of time the player goes to sleep (to conserve battery life). With the JaMP3 Player this was perset and about 2 minutes. Everytime I would quit calling for more than 2 minutes I would have to turn it back on and reset everything again. WIth the Rio 600 this elapsed time before the player goes to sleep is programable.

As for the durability, by buddy has been using a Rio 600 for a couple years now without problem. We have had the JaMP3 Players for the same length of time, and one of the two we originally bought bit the dust a week ago. As for the rest of the caller, there is not much to go wrong with it, but in building the callers myself I can replace any single part that would fail.

Battery life for the Amp seems to be good also, and the only real issue with the amp is finding the sweet spot on the volume control (the point at which volume does not increase when turned past this point, but amp noise does increase) and gluing it in place so it is preset. Then the volume control is controlled with the MP3 Player.

The biggest issue is Batteries (as with any electronic caller to be used in Cold Weather). Keep the batteries warm and they last a lot longer. While I haven't used them yet, others have told me the little Chemical Hand Warmer Packets work great for keeping the batteries warm.

Larry


----------

